# ID please



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

I just received 4 of these guys and wanna know what they are. I havent seen them before in any store and im not planning on keeping them but im still curious. I have been told that they are "deep water haps" if anybody could confirm this or correct it that would be awsome.

I think I have 2 males and 2 females.. There is yellow on the top fin and on two of them its very vibrant same with the black bottem fins

pics may not be the best since all I had was a cell phone :/

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283576_10150226692946933_511691932_7594976_7746730_n.jpg
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267525_10150226693456933_511691932_7594978_6743240_n.jpg
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284204_10150226693476933_511691932_7594979_1029755_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281340_10150226693486933_511691932_7594980_2550314_n.jpg


----------

